# bits to purchase going to Sweden



## lbod (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be heading back to Sweden in a few months with my two new routers. A Bosch 1617 EVS and a Craftsman 927680. I have not purchased bits yet. I am concerned about metric vs standard when I get over there. So I want to take a good selection with me when I go. Max budget is $275 for bits. I want good quality but also want to take a few extra's in case one goes bad (from making rookie mistake). Please provide suggestions as to type, how many, where to purchase and any other useful info. Thank-you very much!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

What sort of work do you want to do with them? This company has a very limited range of bits but I've tried one and the quality isn't that bad and they are ridiculously cheap. Multi Molding Router Bit 1 2" x 1 1 4" | eBay
Cripe Distributing also has a mixed selection, probably over runs and surplus stock, but some of the prices are really good. Router Bits | eBay


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, I highly recommend Whiteside bits. As a rule the least expensive place to purchase them is from Carbide Processors. Whiteside developed a three piece set of metric bits at my urging.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Lee are you sure that your routers are made for 240 volts as I belive they use in Sweden or you might need a transformer 
?

regards Leif


----------



## lbod (Jan 25, 2014)

Leif, I have purchased a heavy duty transformer and am getting another one as well.


----------



## lbod (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Mike and Chuck will check sites both out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee here is another site from ebay. I have some of them and they are pretty good quality and not that expensive. Rail Stile and Panel Raiser Cabinet Door Router Bits 3 Bit Ogee Yonico 12335 | eBay

The Whiteside bits are the best quality but specialty bits are expensive among all of the top of the line producers. You might only get 3 bits for $275. However, if you are looking to buy just straight bits, coves, ogees, etc, Whiteside is probably the way to go. There isn't that much difference in cost between the best and the worst on those bits.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Lee,
When will you be going back to SWEDEN, I will be going for the first time in early April. I work for SSAB in Montreal and I will be going for some training.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## lbod (Jan 25, 2014)

Dan, we will be going back first of April. Where are you going to?


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I will be there May 5th for the week.


----------

